# Löschen von nicht aktiven Usern



## Heiko (16 April 2004)

Ab sofort werden alle User gelöscht, die ihren Account nicht in maximal einem Tag aktivieren.
Da die Aktivierungsmails sofort verschickt werden, sollte es jedem normalerweise in ein paar Minuten möglich sein, den Account freizuschalten.
Ich sehe nur zwei Möglichkeiten, warum der Account nicht aktiviert wird:
1. Falsche Mailadresse
2. kein ernsthaftes Interesse an der Mitdiskussion

In beiden Fällen hat es kaum Sinn, länger zu warten.

Es bleibt den Usern unbenommen, sich unter dem gleichen oder einem anderen Namen neu anzumelden.


----------



## Hans-Wurst (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Löschen von nicht aktiven Usern*

Naja, das muß nicht zwingend was mit Desinteresse oder falscher Mailadresse zu tun haben. Bei mir z.B. ist es im Spamordner gelandet und ich habe mich gewundert, warum keine Mail kommt.


----------



## webwatcher (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Löschen von nicht aktiven Usern*



Hans-Wurst schrieb:


> Bei mir z.B. ist es im Spamordner gelandet und ich habe mich gewundert, warum keine Mail kommt.


solltest  vielleicht mal die  Filterregeln überarbeiten


Hans-Wurst schrieb:


> Ich bin auch darauf reingefallen


----------



## Heiko (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Löschen von nicht aktiven Usern*



Hans-Wurst schrieb:


> Naja, das muß nicht zwingend was mit Desinteresse oder falscher Mailadresse zu tun haben. Bei mir z.B. ist es im Spamordner gelandet und ich habe mich gewundert, warum keine Mail kommt.


Ist ja auch nicht schlimm.
Man kann sich ja jederzeit unter dem gleichen Nick nochmals anmelden. Die Erfahrung zeigt aber, dass die Mehrzahl derer, die nach 24 Stunden nicht aktiviert wurden, auch nach einer Woche nicht aktiviert sind.
Und: de facto komme ich nicht jeden Tag dazu, die User zu löschen, was die Frist meist verlängert.


----------

